# [Solved] Upgrade 2.6.36 to 3.1.4 causes 'kernel panic'

## jlmcp

All,

I have a Gentoo server co-located at an ISP. Nothing too complicated, just SSH access for SFTP file sharing. I have had this box since 2006 and update it regularly, including periodic updates to the kernel. Decided it was time to jump from 2.6 to 3.1 and configured a new kernel with all the same options and rebooted. Server failed to come up, and a call to the ISP staff found that a kernel panic had resulted after the reboot. Tried to get the staff to tell me what messages were on the screen, but they said "none," and weren't much help. I would like to know what caused this panic, but not too familiar with how to debug this remotely. 

If someone could point me in the right direction ... ?

Thanks.

Jake

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jlmcp,

wgetpaste your working and broken kernel .config files

Also post your lspci from the server, the /etc/fstab and grub.conf.

I presume you don't have remote console access, so seeing the console yourself is out of the question?

Only a few things are needed to boot.

Your root filesystem,

The high and low level disk drive options

Your partition table driver

Optionally, raid and lvm support if you use them.

Have you carried out the baselayout2 upgrade successfully yet?

Successfully means you rebooted and it worked.

----------

## elvis_

it is this

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-899592.html

for sure  :Smile: 

add a root=/dev/whatever to your grub.conf

----------

## jlmcp

Thanks for the replies ...

[NeddySeagoon] To answer your question, I do have console access over SSH. I had the ISP reboot to a 'last known good' kernel so the system is back up and running. Just trying to go back forensically and see what caused all the fuss. Per emerge, I do have baselayout-2.1 and OpenRC installed. Dispatch-conf returned no errors.

[elvis_] Actually, that did the trick. Thanks. I knew it had to be something small like that. 

Cheers all-

Jake

----------

